
Show HN: PlayerCodex.xyz – Find your old Quake buddies (Inc. source) - ionwake
http://www.playercodex.xyz
======
ionwake
The app is built with Passport.Js, Mongo & Node.

The source code is here:
[https://github.com/craftfortress/NodeExpressMongoPassport](https://github.com/craftfortress/NodeExpressMongoPassport)

I don't think this thread will make it to the front page, which is a shame.
The trouble with building a platform is without advertising, it will be hard
to get this ball rolling.

